# OUCH!



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Today as the last 4 days is a pain filled day. Went to the Doctor yesterday---i know at least that he believes FM is a real condition and he doesnt think im nuts. But he is sending me to a rhumatologist. Hope i get one that knows something about it.Mainly bacause i am sensitive to meds and i react to the antidepressents in a negative way--so i declined trying anything else at this point. Mostly i am trying to find away to deal with this with lifestlye changes--like not taking on to much which is hard for me.Oh well---a question to you all--anyone taking any pain meds? If so what kind?Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Hi!I take amitriptyline, the generic for elavil. I took elavil and it either didn't help with the pain or it didn't help me to sleep. I took daypro and my blood pressure soared. I have low bp and for it to jump means something is wrong. The dr. that I saw asked if I was incapasitated !??! I said no but when I told her my symptoms she said I was just nervous about going to the drs. office !?!? ANd that accounted for the rise in bp. She dismissed me and I felt like a fool. THe bp was 145/100. It is always low like 117/85 or 120/80. SHe didn't care, she didn't listen, and I will not see her again.I have taken over 2 dozen types of medicine to control the pain and insomnia. I tend to develop a tolerance for most of them within a month or two. Amitript. has been the most effective. The side effects for me have been increased thirst, sweet cravings, weight gain, swelling of my ankels. But I can sleep and the pain is blocked pretty good.I am so glad to hear that you have a good dr. That helps a lot when he understands and will work with you to find answers and a balance for your health. Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

I take Vioxx daily. It took my back and neck pain away within 3 days. I feel like I have gained weight on it, though.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Like JM, I was on meds (effexor) that raised my blood pressure sky-high. I'm lucky that I have a blood pressure machine available to me, so I plotted it daily and took two weeks' worth of information to my doctor. I started taking the effexor every other day, and on the days I took it, my BP was 150/110-ish. Incredible - I thought I was going to have a stroke. He switched me to celexa, but I don't think it does a thing, really. I'm taking vicodin for pain and have been for a long time. Some days are better than others, but then you all knew that, huh?







------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

baclofin,has done very well for me,i also take darvocet,works somewhat.klonipen helps alot,but its very addictive.good luck.denny


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks guys for the responce. I have no clue what meds to try--already flunked out on nortriptaline---aspirin just doesnt take care of the pain like it used to. Im allergic to most narcotics--so dont no what to do. If i didnt have to work --i could probally cope better but that is not an option.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

I tried Paroxetine (Also known as Seroxat) for a while and found that, for me, the side-effects were too dramatic. They made me feel zonked out and I spent days on end just yawning and could not get my brain to work. They were also rather difficult to come off and left me with weird withdrawal problems. The amitriptyline (Elavil) on the other hand has only a few minor side effects which you mention (such as increased thirst) but generally I've found them easier to live with and they certainly do help my sleep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2000)

After 6 months of pain I have found a rheumatologist along with my family Dr. who doesn't think I am nuts and is helping me out alot. 1st thing is physical therapy. I went and got some stretches, low impact exercises that are made to avoid putting pressure on the knees, elbows, waist, back, etc. 2nd is Ultram for the pain. I was leary about taking this, my Dr. first prescribed it to me because my husband takes darvocet and it is very addictive so I worried about the Ultram. The rheumatologist said there is no long term effects or addictive side effects to taking the Ultram and to take it when I need it without worry.I hope these suggestions help you a little to feel better. I, as you, am tired of the pain, the fatigue and the IBS.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

thanks Twin---i have tryed the ultrum--it too is one i can not take---it is of the antidepressant family and has a siezure risk.but i know it works for lots of folks and it is not addictive. I go to a rumatologist on nov. 30th and i hope she is a believer as my dr is. i did start 2 weeks ago on xanax at night and so far so good-- i am getting 7 hours sleep verses the 4 i was getting. As for pain--i think if i can sleep and not feel tired all the time i can handle the pain better. i have tryed plain furinol and it helps a bit--it is a mild pain killer but is a barbituate but i cant handle the standard narcotics pain killers out there.i am already doing the physical therapy.Debbie


----------

